# New to the Adventure



## dbdefuniak (Mar 21, 2014)

58 year old looking for an adventure in the 3rd chapter of my life. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Right now what I really want is to find a place in Italy (close or by the sea) that I can just be. Make friends, take walks, cafes, cooking in and eating out. Just to be a part of something that is out of my comfort zone. I have traveled and lived in Berlin for a summer a few years back. I would like to rent an efficiency in a locations that is affordable and I don't feel to isolated for a month to get my bearings. I was in Barcelona last year for a week an loved it as well. I have looked at Portofino and that area. 
Question... would anyone have any suggestions for a location with transportation but a sense of isolation from the tourist (well not complete isolation) I speak no Italian and not seeking a wild life but a life with character and soul of the Italian experience. I know this will be a challenge for someone single and my age but I am up for the adventure. Nothing lost nothing gained.

Dwight


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

dbdefuniak said:


> 58 year old looking for an adventure in the 3rd chapter of my life.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


hi yes I recommend abruzzo . we came here when I was 58 and have not looked back , abruzzo is the real Italy , a bit rough around the edges , but not disny land with lots of tourist traps 
the funny thing is we have friends who have moved from florider to here , manly for the climate , and the fact you can ski in the morning and swim in the afeternoon 
its an hour from top of mountane to beach 
any way check out abruzzo and my village Pretoro and iam sure you will be surprised


----------



## dbdefuniak (Mar 21, 2014)

pudd 2 said:


> hi yes I recommend abruzzo . we came here when I was 58 and have not looked back , abruzzo is the real Italy , a bit rough around the edges , but not disny land with lots of tourist traps
> the funny thing is we have friends who have moved from florider to here , manly for the climate , and the fact you can ski in the morning and swim in the afeternoon
> its an hour from top of mountane to beach
> any way check out abruzzo and my village Pretoro and iam sure you will be surprised


Could you rec. a means to find a 4 week rental this summer so that I could get a feel for Abruzzo.
It sounds right up my ally... I am looking for simple small and reasonable (with a kitchen). I will do more research on Abruzzo. I would like to come in June and July if not forever. How did you come across this gem.

Thanks Dwight


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

how did we find this gem , by accident realaly we were lookin to buy in Calabria , but the plane landed in abruzzo , the rest is history 
As for finding acomadation easy peasy when you mhave made more posts you will have private message facilitys , but for now google abruzzo and pretoro and look at the buty


----------



## kdalts (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi ... just starting the same adventure and we are looking at Abruzzo... looks great.

Bets wishes... maybe we will end up being neighbours


----------

